# Surprise litter!



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Today, whilst sat with my mice, I happened to hear the squeak of baby mice in distress. Checked the bird, wasn't her, so checked both my tan mothers - not them, either. Isolated the sound to where I normally keep my bucks, and to my surprise, there was a little pink baby, rolling around while dad tried to pick it up (I assume to take it to the nest again). Immoderately whipped the boy out and popped baby away again.

There appear to only be 2, and looking at the doe, I wouldn't think there are likely to be any more. I didn't even expect these two! She's not changed shape at all, but looking at the date, she must have been gotten the day I put her in.

I suspect this is a litter that I will have to watch, and possibly foster if she isn't producing milk. I also suspect that they are both bucks, which would be very annoying.

Mum is a splashed siamese, dad is a regular satin tri.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh that is like my nightmare! :lol: Good luck, fingers crossed that your doe isn't pregnant again, I hope you caught her early enough (sounds like you did).


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Not my ideal, either! Was rushing about, fretting because I hadn't got any spare tanks set up to pop the boy in. He was just sitting on my wrist, chilling out, while I grabbed stuff and threw it together, aha. Hoping I removed her in time, but marking the date just in case.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Haha, a new rite of passage! Bless, hope mum and the tiny ones thrive, at least it's a nice small litter! They'll be absolute chunk-monsters if they do do well!


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

They seem to be nice and chubby at the moment! Not sure on colours yet, but I know both have dark eyes (though, could be dark ruby, like their mum?). They also both look to be bucks.










The top one is slightly darker than the bottom.

Darker baby:









And the lighter baby: (not best photo, got him as he was stretching)


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They are so cute!! :love1 They do also look very nice and chubby. Good luck!


----------

